# "The Beauty of a Second"



## Lucas Garron (Dec 13, 2011)

The Beauty of a Second is a project that allows people to submit one-second clips that will be compiled.






One of the deadlines (the second of three "flights") is today. I was considering submitting a cubing clip, but there are some of you out there who have better cameras and better clips. I think we should find a high-quality clip that we can submit to represent cubing in this project.

Anybody have some footage they think would be good to upload?
(fazdad?)


----------



## Enter (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes I have but it is two seconds long


----------



## Escher (Dec 13, 2011)

Breandan doing a Sune? He could do 3!


----------



## Godmil (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah a sub-1 y-perm or something would be brilliant.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 14, 2011)

Godmil said:


> yeah a sub-1 y-perm or something would be brilliant.


 
Do it?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 14, 2011)

Escher said:


> Breandan doing a Sune? He could do 3!


 
I vote for this as well. 

.4 for the viewer to see what it is, .2 for the sune, .4 to recognize that it's solved.


----------



## Erik (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah I could send in the first part of Breandan's sune lately.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jP2lr1FTXc


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 14, 2011)

They're going to think that he's only doing a couple moves though.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 14, 2011)

Didn't they just make a movie exactly like this?

Ah, no, it wasn't. It was this that I was thinking of.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 14, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> They're going to think that he's only doing a couple moves though.


 
It's quite difficult to make visible moves in a second.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll suggest the last half second of a WR 3x3 solve, then the "OOHHHH!" and some cheering after, while the competitor does a fist pump or gets up, and you can see the time on the display. Preferably a faz video.


lol, Kanye West apparently donated only $2


----------



## MusicalPulse (Dec 14, 2011)

Escher said:


> Breandan doing a Sune? He could do 3!



I vote for this


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 15, 2011)

@ the PLL suggestion: To non-cubers, PLLs don't look like they do much. 

Perhaps a high TPS OLL with lots of moves would look nice (the cube will be solved afterwards, of course). 
It would look even better if the OLL solved a nicely scrambled LL. (ie. an OLL that orients some edges and corners, rather than a sune that twists just a few corners)


----------



## cubernya (Dec 15, 2011)

I think the 0.69 2x2 world record would work. Is it a strict 1s, or could it be like 1.5 to show what it is and a small reaction


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 15, 2011)

People wouldn't understand what happened for the 2x2 one, and Breandon sune one will be even more confusing, and because it's at home, low quality and just not a good idea.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 15, 2011)

The 2x2x2 WR single is pretty stupid, and probably will fail to impress. 
I think the end of a really fast 3x3x3 solve would probably the best. (Or maybe someone doing a really fast OLL or the sort, as Zane_C suggested)


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 15, 2011)

:29

People can see what it is. Good reaction. Time included.


----------



## Mal (Dec 15, 2011)

I think what Zane said is good


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 18, 2011)

Everybody send in a fraction of Felik Zamdegs' solve. Combine it and we have a 5.66 solve in 6 parts.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 18, 2011)

ehm... video submission stopped quite a few days ago...


----------

